# day 2 transfer and testing



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

hi girls 
was just wondering if anyone is the same both as me i had a day 2 2 embryo transfer, im now on day 12 past transfer, my official test date is on thursday(16dpt) but want to test earlier...when would be ok to do this im going crazy waiting


----------



## blmcni (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm with the RFC. My OTD is also Thursday which was 14 dpt for me (although I was a 3day et). My gut feeling was 2 weeks after ec should give an accurate response, but I'm sure someone will give a more definite response. I tested today but that was really to confirm my fears.

Sorry I can't be more help. 

B


----------



## TBM (Nov 25, 2010)

I didn't test early last time but I am finding the 2ww much harder this time. Was so upset at dinnertime when I lifted a saucepan of potatoes without thinking.  It is so hard to watch every thing you do when you are just trying to be as normal as possible.  My test date is next Sunday (day 16) but I think I will test on Friday so at least I have the weekend to deal with the news.  I have read on FF about ones testing 3 days early and getting a BFP but it is maybe better to stick to at least 14 days.


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

don't worry about lifting potatoes, etc, this will not affect outcome, re testing you might be a bit early if your embies did not go to day 5 blast, but you could also try testing and retest at a later date if not positive yet.  hope you get the result your looking for bron


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Macker generally 15 days after ec will give you an accurate result.  What is your normal lp? Mine is 13 days so i know i'd get a real result on day 14 iykwim.  

Good luck honey.


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Heh therer Macker

As you know I was a bad bad girl and tested 12dp EC..... so a whole 5 days before my OTD but got a BFP & tested every day right up until OTD just in case! I even tested again today cos I love looking at the CB Digi telling me I'm pregnant (sad I know!)

Best of luck, thinkin bout u!!

F xx


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

thanks girls

im now day13p2dt test is not until d16pt......im afraid to test as i just dont feel pregnant   ..i have sore boobs at night but the meds could be causing that...did anyone else not feel pregnant and get BFP??


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

I tested because I couldn't wait any longer, I did have strange pains, sore boobs and tiredness but was never sure of that was the Crinone or the pregnancy...

and I'm a sucker for early testing! v impatient, not one of my best qualities! 

good luck, whatever u decide x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi girls hope u dont mind me butting in  I tested 14 days past et and got my bfp I had a day 5 blast transfer... The only way I felt was as if I was just bout to get a period with d cramps I had, no sore boobs no tiredness nothing.... So hang in der no signs are good aswell.. D night b4 I tested I  felt very warm but that was d only difference.. 

Best if luck to u all xxx 
Sending loads of baby dust      
Nicola xxxx


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

thats a lovely story nicola and love your babys name my name will be Lilly mae so heres hoping i join the gang x


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

thats a lovely story nicola and love your babys name my name will be Lilly mae so heres hoping i join the gang x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi macker how u feeling  ah thanks love ur name aswell Lilly MAE is beautiful I wud have called bobbi - mae, Lilly or layla mae only I have a niece called Mia-lily and dh sister said if she ever has a girl she'd call her Layla so wasn't allowed use that ha ha 
Best of luck with ur testing on thurs sending u soooooooooo much baby dust and really hope it's ur time xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Meggimoo (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! - just saw your BFP and have been following your thread as I am also a 2 day transfer -  but with 3 embryos.


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

thanks for the congrats on the BFP...am in shock still cant believe it....i tested on day 15p2dt andand got BFP and the next day was OTD and it was still there.....good luck meggimoo x


----------



## NCKB (Aug 10, 2009)

hi macker.. just popped in to send my HUGE HUGE congrats on ur BFP - bet ur on cloud 9... i still am and baby is 9 months old now        soooo happy for you, well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

just seen ur from dublin.. meee too


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

am over the moon NCKB... thats for the congrats, yep from dublin theres only a few of us on the board..love the pic of your baby,it proves miracles do happen and i cant believe i got one xxxx


----------

